# Salmon in Pepper Crust



## FryBoy (Apr 1, 2011)

I got this simple but delicious recipe from a _Gourmet Magazine_ cookbook entitled _In Short Order._ It's been a favorite of ours for several years. I'm making it again tonight with steamed asparagus and roasted yams so I thought I would post it for your consideration. Of course, if you don't like black pepper, this isn't for you, although cooking does make pepper milder, even the Talamanca del Caribe black I'm using tonight (from PepperPassion.com -- no longer available but I have a stash). 

_*SALMON IN PEPPER CRUST
*_
2 Tablespoons Soy Sauce
1 Large Garlic Clove (Mashed to a Paste)
2 Teaspoons Fresh Lemon Juice
1 Teaspoon Sugar
2 6-Ounce Salmon Fillets, Skinned (optional)
4 Teaspoons Coarsely Ground Black Pepper
2 Tablespoons Olive Oil

1. In a sealable plastic bag combine soy sauce, garlic, lemon juice,
and sugar; mix well.

2. Add salmon, shake to coat well, squeeze all the air out of bag and
seal it; let salmon marinate in refrigerator for 30 minutes, turning
bag over once or twice.

3. Remove salmon from the bag and pat it dry; discard marinade.

4. Press 2 teaspoons of the black pepper onto each piece of salmon,
coating it thoroughly on all four sides.

5. Heat the olive oil in a heavy cast iron skillet over moderately high heat until
it is hot but not smoking.

6. Saute the salmon for 2 minutes on each side (8 minutes total for
each piece), or until it just flakes.

7. Transfer the salmon with to paper towels and let it drain for 30
seconds.

8. Serve with lemon or lime wedges.

Serves 2.


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 1, 2011)

That looks delicious. Very nice sear on the salmon also :biggrin:


----------



## Jim (Apr 1, 2011)

Lookin Good. My wife loves salmon I will give it a shot!


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 2, 2011)

That looks fantastic, I will be trying that out sometime soon.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 2, 2011)

That really looks good! I think I'll fix some tonight.


----------

